# Fawn sable



## paint my world (Jan 26, 2005)

Does anyone have a Fawn sable chi or any pics of some. Just really wanna see what they look like?

Thanks 
*Vicky*


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

http://scottspuppypalace.com/DSC07542.JPG

i believe this is a fawn sable.


----------



## dastowers (Mar 24, 2005)

I have a fawn sable her name is Pebblz-

In this photo she is 3 months old:


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

i believe this is one too.... it's one of the breeders dam's

http://community.webshots.com/photo/272582188/272584021ogpwSv


(for some reason it's not letting me put pics up...)


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

my cosmo is a fawn sable !! you can click his dogster page to see some pics  

kisses nat


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

xx-nathalie-xx said:


> my cosmo is a fawn sable !! you can click his dogster page to see some pics
> 
> kisses nat


what would paris's colr be considered?


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

she's a red sable  she has a black lining on her back and tail.......
i absolutely adore redheads  viper was red too !!
...or women with red hair , i think they are georgous


kisses nat


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

xx-nathalie-xx said:


> she's a red sable  she has a black lining on her back and tail.......
> i absolutely adore redheads  viper was red too !!
> ...or women with red hair , i think they are georgous
> 
> ...


chiwi's mom has some red in her as well.


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

My Rosie O'Grady is a sable she did have a black mask but its completely gone now and is cream.


----------



## paint my world (Jan 26, 2005)

awww.... there all really sweet!!

Thanks
*Vicky*


----------

